# 12 Ferrets and a Baby



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

My finless friends are my 12 ferrets and my son Davy. Here are a few random shots of the little fuzzballs. 










This was actually taken when I had 13, sadly Dee Dee passed away about two weeks ago.









She was a pretty little thing.









Ellie and Casper









Draco, Riley, and Dexter









Davy and Jet









Cosmo and Davy









The Boy


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

Ahh want one soooo bad.Do they smell really bad?


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome to TFK Mandy Pandy!! 
What a beautiful family! The little cowboy is adorable. And your son is so cute.... seems to have no fear at all of the little fur balls. Looks like they make him laugh!!
So sorry for your loss of Dee Dee. It is so hard to lose a pet. 

Got any fishies?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome, and I agree with Jackie, adorable pictures all around :-D 

I have 2 fuzzbutts myself. Both getting older. One with adrenal disease which we are treating with injections, that have been very successful in eliminating the symptoms, but of course, not the illness 

To the question about how bad they smell. They are not pets for everyone, despite how cute they are. I can smell them, but it's nothing offensive. I don't smell them in the house, but we do our best to keep cage and everything clean as possible  I can't imagine having more than 2 - hats off to you!!! So many need good homes!

I've got to share your pics with my 13 year old daughter - she loves ferrets too!

Gwen


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd have to say your Ollie and Casper are my favorite, I am just SMITTEN over blazes! I had ferrets years ago, 6 was my max. I just ADORE them. There is a ferret online needing a home, and I want to take it so bad but I'm scared to get into ferrets again. I think once my rats are gone, or down to two, I'll give my two story Ferret Nation to a pair needing a home 

Your son is gorgeous by the way! Sorry to hear about Dee Dee


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

Savannah said:


> Ahh want one soooo bad.Do they smell really bad?


yes they do sometimes but all you need to do is change the diaper and your good for a while.:jester:

all very cute though, you can tell the baby and ferrets are more than comfortable with each other.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

ferrets are so sweet! my friend had a couple, and they were just darling. Sadly i'm seriously madly allergic to them D: so cute though!!!


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

No fishies yet. Working on getting all the gear required for a betta sorority though! I finally managed to talk my husband into letting me get one <3

I love my fuzzies and couldn't imagine not having them.. Wish I didn't have so many though! I took in a few.. Well a lot.. from a friend who had to move. I didn't want to see then go to a shelter so I took them. 

The smell can be managed quite well with the proper diet and regularly washing their bedding and scooping litter boxes. 

Dee Dee had insulinoma and had two small tumors rupture. She slipped into a coma and didn't wake up. I'm glad she went quickly at least and didn't suffer.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

What a gorgeous bundle of fur! I love seeing my ratties all piled up like that...ferrets look like rats that have been stretched... 
They are very cute and I am quite jealous.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful ferrets. 
I have one right now, he is 8 years old. His 9 year old friend passed away at the beginning of winter and his 7 year old cagemate just died last month. 
12 is quite a fun number. My largest business was about 7, I have only had one female and she was my soulmate. 

Beautiful bunch you have! And your son too of course! lol


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I was the happiest when I had three. But I love all 12 and it really is fun to let them out of their room and watch them go nuts. They're all so diffident in personality.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I would love to have a ferret, but they are illegal in Ca, so I'll have to wait until the law changes


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

That sucks about CA. It's a stupid pointless law and Legalize Ferrets keep facing hurdle after hurdle trying to get it changed. There are tons of illegally owned ferrets already there and they of they haven't caused mass destruction yet I don't think they're going to start anytime soon.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

How cute and your son is gorgeous! Looks a real happy soul x


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Mandy Pandy said:


> That sucks about CA. It's a stupid pointless law and Legalize Ferrets keep facing hurdle after hurdle trying to get it changed. There are tons of illegally owned ferrets already there and they of they haven't caused mass destruction yet I don't think they're going to start anytime soon.


I know...I've been a member of Legalize Ferrets for almost 20 years! I just don't get it.
Also, you can go into any pet store and find ferret products for sale...you'd think that would tell the legislators something.


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

*Go to this sight to sign a petition to help our friends in California.

Legalize Ferrets // You can help legalize ferrets in California*


----------

